# Worldmark "float" exchange question



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 25, 2012)

If I secured an exchange through II with a one bedroom Worldmark float, how many point would they take out of my account?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 25, 2012)

I dont know that there are a lot of worldmark owners here...you will get the better answer quicker if you post on the worldmark owners forum

here is a chart that I see there

The following credits are charged for II/RCI exchanges: 

Size...........Red.......Yellow(White).....Green(Blue) 
Studio........8000......6000..................4000 
1BR............9000......7000..................5000 
2BR............10000.....8000..................6000 
3BR............12000.....9000..................7000 
Flexchange/Instant Exchange 
..................4000......4000..................4000


----------



## GregT (Feb 25, 2012)

Ron is correct on the chart here -- for Float, they always assume it's a Red exchange, so for a 1BR they will pull 9000 credits -- if its within 60 days, it will be a Flex and they will pull 4000 credits.

Some people will space bank credits into II -- I have a 1BR Blue deposit with II that cost me 5,000 credits (see Ron's chart).

But for a float trade (outside of Flex), they take either 8K/9K/10K for a Studio/1BR/2BR trade.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Feb 25, 2012)

When booking with your float unit, it doesn't matter what you're searching with. It only matters what you select to exchange. You should always search with your 3-Bed float. That has the most exchange power. If all  you select to exchange into is a 1-bedroom, then that is the number of points you will pay. Use the chart above to figure out the point values. The hard thing to figure out is the seasons, since II does not list them. I just assume everything is red and make sure I have enough points to cover it.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow that was quick, thanks for the helpful replies. GregT, I have sent you a PM. Thanks everyone.


----------

